# Dark green bottle with horseshoe makers mark



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 13, 2021)

Dark green bottle with a seam on both sides that stops at the bottom of the hand made, folded over lip.  There is a horseshoe or thin crescent shaped makers mark on the shoulder of the bottle.  The bottle is 8” tall. Circumference is 15-1/2” at the shoulder and the neck has a 5” circumference at it’s widest point.


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 13, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> Dark green bottle with a seam on both sides that stops at the bottom of the hand made, folded over lip.  There is a horseshoe or thin crescent shaped makers mark on the shoulder of the bottle.  The bottle is 8” tall. Circumference is 15-1/2” at the shoulder and the neck has a 5” circumference at it’s widest point.


That is definitely prehistoric nice looking old bottle


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 13, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> That is definitely prehistoric nice looking old bottle


Thanks. I’m brand new to bottles and stumbled onto around 100 so far on my property.  Figuring this stuff out takes a lot of time.


----------



## Csa (Feb 13, 2021)

Very nice. You found 100 on the property- congrats!!  Post more pix of the other 99.


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 13, 2021)

Csa said:


> Very nice. You found 100 on the property- congrats!!  Post more pix of the other 99.


I’m not sure what’s worth posting, but I’ll start adding pictures of them.


----------



## Csa (Feb 13, 2021)

Many experts on this forum who will know what you’ve found. Good luck


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 13, 2021)

Csa said:


> Many experts on this forum who will know what you’ve found. Good luck


Thanks.


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 13, 2021)

Here are the ones that I know were hand blown.


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 13, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> Thanks.





Csa said:


> Many experts on this forum who will know what you’ve found. Good luck


Here are about 64 of them that I have started to clean up.


----------



## embe (Feb 14, 2021)

Pretty sure the "horseshoe" on the original bottle was where a label or seal would have gone.


----------



## Reelpro (Feb 24, 2021)

Maybe an early Benedictine , they have a horseshoe emblem embossed.


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

The bottle absolutely screams UK manufacture. The crescent is exactly what embe said, a spot to apply a wax seal. I'd guess (with some experience) that it's a cognac or Brandy from the 1880-1890 ish era


----------



## treeguyfred (Feb 24, 2021)

Very exciting to have a "backyard dig" so happy for ya! Can't wait to see what else you find!
~Fred


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Feb 24, 2021)

Reelpro said:


> Maybe an early Benedictine , they have a horseshoe emblem embossed.


Thanks. I’ll start looking into benedictines.   See if I can figure anything out


----------

